# Woman's arse size study..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Women's arse size study: 
There is a new study about women and how they feel about their arses, the results were pretty interesting. 

30% of women think their arse is too fat, 
10% of women think their arse is too skinny, 


the remaining 60% say they don't care, they love him, he is a good man, and wouldn't trade him for the world .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Would that be Wonan the Barbarian or Wonan the Librarian?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

So that's why they make hay bales so wide!


----------

